# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  مسارات الشحن s7582

## jazouli89

*مسارات الشحن لسمسونك s7582    أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله * وأجمل الكلام ذكر الله * وأنقى الحب الحب في الله 
http://www.4gsmmaroc.com/up/uploads/14262500051.jpg *

----------


## saber azat

الصوره لا تظهر يا ريت لو يوجد مسارات شحن s7500 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> يا ريت لو يوجد مسارات شحن s7500 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

  
S7500 Charging Way

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## على فرحات

*مشكور اخي الكريم*

----------


## planet

يا ساتر

----------

